# Recordings that might have been



## John Zito (Sep 11, 2021)

Apparently Mitsuko Uchida's Carnegie Hall debut was on December 11, 1992, and the Hall's Twitter account recently commemorated the anniversary by posting pictures of some promotional material from that time. One bit caught my eye:






​
The Beethoven concerti were recorded (just not with the Cleveland Orchestra), but the Ravel/Messiaen disc was never made. As a fan of French music and Uchida, I would have loved to hear that*. Does anyone know what happened?

More generally, what are your favorite examples of recording projects that were "in the offing" in some concrete way, but then somehow never materialized? What went wrong? There's a great thread on this devoted to opera specifically, but I didn't find a more general one:

Recordings Canceled or Modified...​
* Radio broadcast recordings of Uchida playing the Ravel come and go on YouTube, and she played the Messiaen on the Berlin Philharmonic's Digital Concert Hall.


----------

